# Newbie, couple questions



## 95gt (Sep 5, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey everyone im new here, the names jason and i appoligize in avance if im in the wrong section or you get these questions a million times a day

so im in search of a dd now that ive switched colleges and i have my eye on a 1993 240sx vert.

so im wondering how reliable are these cars? it has 209k km so thats like 130ish miles. is this alot for these cars? what should i look for? oh and its an auto.

im not after any real serious performance or engine swaps at the moment seeing as i putting into my mustang. ya im an american muscle guy but im not here to bash imports i just like speed, i have respect for and enjoy seeing who much speed/ handling out of any car.

thanks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hi and welcome.


thats not too bad of mileage, considering its a 93. i bought my 95 with 156K in 2004, but how much are they asking for it? check for rust anywhere on the body, it will just become worse over time and you should fix it asap. test drive it before you get it, make sure you like it, etc. just look for the basic things you would look for when buying a new car.


----------



## 95gt (Sep 5, 2008)

its actually my girlfriends perants car, i have rode in it many times. theres no visible surface rust, but ive yet to look underneath. the /c doesnt work but its a convertable so not a big deal.it doesnt leak any fluids and is clean under the hood. the only issue it has that iam aware of is i guess once in awhile the tranny sticks in gear for a few seconds when it shifts, but its never done it with me in the car. is this a common issue? some thing a fluid flush and filter cage may fix? if i did have to get a new tranny what other vehicles did the come in, i know relatively nothing about nissans


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like a clean car, may want to check on the transmission fluids. Verts are pretty rare too, would be nice with a big turbo.


----------

